# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Wiederaufbau nach Kahnbeinbruch

## Biker753

Tachien,

Jo also i hab ja an kahnbeinbruch, entsprechend lange gips...

jetzt sind schon mehrere wochen vergangen udnd er muskelschwund setzt langsam ein!

kennt wer vl eine gute übung um den muskel nach den 8 wochen wieder gscheit aufzubaun?geht um den rechten unterarm!!

Und ich habe eine freundin, also keine blöden kommentare zu ihr wisst schon  :Wink:

----------


## mAsKeD

> Tachien,
> 
> Jo also i hab ja an kahnbeinbruch, entsprechend lange gips...
> 
> jetzt sind schon mehrere wochen vergangen udnd er muskelschwund setzt langsam ein!
> 
> kennt wer vl eine gute übung um den muskel nach den 8 wochen wieder gscheit aufzubaun?geht um den rechten unterarm!!
> 
> Und ich habe eine freundin, also keine blöden kommentare zu ihr wisst schon


für unterarm ist so ein komischer ball vielleicht ned schlecht!!! Kostet auch nicht die welt!! max.10Eusen

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

gibts die Gyrotwister noch oder wie der heisst? weil nach einem Kahnbeinbruch sind besonder die Sehnen und Muskeln, die die Finger bewegen stark atrophiert. 
d.h. du solltest neben training für den unterarm, was für den Griff tun.

unterarme mit Kh übungen trainieren, wenn du sowas zu hand hast...

----------


## mAsKeD

> gibts die Gyrotwister noch oder wie der heisst? weil nach einem Kahnbeinbruch sind besonder die Sehnen und Muskeln, die die Finger bewegen stark atrophiert. 
> d.h. du solltest neben training für den unterarm, was für den Griff tun.
> 
> unterarme mit Kh übungen trainieren, wenn du sowas zu hand hast...


also ich hab meinen gyro dings bums vor ca 3monaten gekauft, ich nehm ihn  hauptsächlich für fingerkraft beim klettern und biken

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Taschenbillard :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## flying circus

er hat ja gsagt er hat eine freundin.... :Wink:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> er hat ja gsagt er hat eine freundin....


sorry- überlesen....

----------


## Bine

am anfang sollte man es ja auch nicht übertreiben, darum ist hier ein theraband sehr gut...gibs in verschiedenen stärken und man kann sehr viele übungen damir machen!
www.thera-band.at/UEbungsbaender.174.0.html
am besten is irgendwas wo man das theraband oben durchfädeln kann (holzbalken, etc) und dann gerade herunterziehen und am schluss leicht nach außen drehen! natürlich auch alle anderen übungen mit theraband für arme!

von meiner physiotherapeutin hab ich eine flex bar bekommen! is auch gut für die unterarme...einfach aus dem handgelenk "schwingen"
www.thera-band.at/Flex-Bar.158.0.html

ich find auch die gelben, weichen bälle gut...man hat für kleine anstrenung (kann man auch neben dem fernsehen oder auf der uni / in der arbeit machen) einen großen effekt...einfach immer wieder zusammendrücken! 

diese drei sachen sind zum wideraufbau der muskel sicher sehr effektiv...vorallem weil sie auch schonend sind...später kann man im fitnessstduio gezielte übungen mit hanteln o.ä. machen

----------


## matthias

> Tachien,
> 
> Jo also i hab ja an kahnbeinbruch, entsprechend lange gips...
> 
> jetzt sind schon mehrere wochen vergangen udnd er muskelschwund setzt langsam ein!
> 
> kennt wer vl eine gute übung um den muskel nach den 8 wochen wieder gscheit aufzubaun?geht um den rechten unterarm!!
> 
> Und ich habe eine freundin, also keine blöden kommentare zu ihr wisst schon


gemma klettern  :Wink:

----------


## Biker753

im winter dann

----------


## pagey

weisst ja jetz eh welchen gummiring du zum trainieren nehmen kannst  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mankra

Das Positive ist, daß Muskelschund durch Ruhigstellung sich auch wieder rasch zurückbildet, trotzdem ist Training empfehlenswert, damit gehts schneller.
Würd sagen, wenig Gewicht, mehr WH.
Neben den genannten Übungen wäre noch zu empfehlen:
Eine Stange mit ~ 30mm Durchmesser, daran eine Schnur befestigt, daran wiederum ein leichtes Gewicht gehängt. Diesen Stock vor sich halten und die Schnur mit dem Gewicht aufrollen und abrollen.
Sieht dann so aus:
www.rosstraining.com/images/wristroller.jpg

Kann man sich einfach selbst bauen, im Prinzip schauts so aus:
image.store-mix.com/products/images/i_1/386691
Ich hab mir damals einfach ein Holz genommen, in der Mitte durchbohrt, seil durch und unten eine Sandgefühlte 2 Liter Plastikflasche angehängt.

----------


## MR.A

...sitz momentan auch mit Kahnbeinbruch da.

Wurde gestern mit einer Herbertschraube geschraubt.
Wie lange hats bei euch gedauert bis ihr wieder biken konntet ?
Hab jetzt schon Zeitangaben bis zu 3 Monaten gehört  :EEK!:  

Macht eine Handgelenkmanschette wies z.B. von 661 gibt Sinn, oder wird da dann eher die Stützmuskulatur abgebaut?

----------


## georg

> Ich hab mir damals einfach ein Holz genommen, in der Mitte durchbohrt, seil durch und unten eine Sandgefühlte 2 Liter Plastikflasche angehängt.


 Das Ding hab ich auch schon ewig irgendwann mal aus einem Rundhloz, Schnur und einer PET Flasche gebaut, aber ich benutz es nie.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Das ist genial, aber mit 2l wäre mir das zu heftig, ich füll einfach Wasser rein, was ich halt gerade dapack. Am Anfang würd ich mit max. 1kg anfangen.

----------


## Rüdiger

> ...sitz momentan auch mit Kahnbeinbruch da.
> 
> Wurde gestern mit einer Herbertschraube geschraubt.
> Wie lange hats bei euch gedauert bis ihr wieder biken konntet ?
> Hab jetzt schon Zeitangaben bis zu 3 Monaten gehört  
> 
> Macht eine Handgelenkmanschette wies z.B. von 661 gibt Sinn, oder wird da dann eher die Stützmuskulatur abgebaut?


Hatte ich ebenfalls, mit Herbertschraube geschraubt. 
Vorteil: Man kann früh (bei mit wars nach 9 Tagen - Nahtentfernung) wieder mit Bewegen beginnen. Jedoch nur bewegen, nicht belasten!! So Sachen wie Zähneputzen z.B.
Die Gefahr dabei ist, dass man wieder zu früh mit der Belastung beginnt. Ich würde mich da streng daran halten, was dein Arzt sagt. Erst wenn die Kalusbildung einigermaßen fortgeschritten ist sind leichte (!!) Belastungen angesagt. DH fahren (immer noch mit Vorsicht) war ich dann nach 3 Monaten wieder.
Sehr sensibel ist das Knöchelchen auf Druckbelastungen, also Schläge beim Biken z.B. 
Zugbelastungen verkraftet es besser.
Wie gesagt, halte dich an die Vorgaben des Arztes, weil wenn des net gscheit verheilt hast wirklich ein ernstes Problem!
Ich hab in der Zeit rausgefunden, dass es noch eine Menge anderer Sachen gibt ausser dem Biken. 
Nutz die Zeit, mach gscheit Therapie, damit die Beweglichkeit wieder vollkommen da ist (Liegestütz ging bei mir erst nach fast einem Jahr wieder) und arbeite an z.B. der Rumpfmuskulatur, die ja beim Biken net zu vernachlässigen ist.

Alles Gute!

----------


## Biker753

> Ich hab in der Zeit rausgefunden, dass es noch eine Menge anderer Sachen gibt ausser dem Biken.



vollkommen richtig seit meinem bruch sitz ich täglich 1 bis 2 studnen am gitarre spielen hehe und helm lackiern natürlich

----------


## MR.A

@ Rüdiger
Danke für deine Tips.
Ich denke auch es sinnvoller den Bruch gut verheilen zu lassen, man ließt
ja wahre Horrorgeschichten was sonst so alles passieren kann
( Pseudogelenkbildung , starke chronische schmerzen wo nur noch die  versteifung des Gelenkes hilft etc. ).
Mein Arzt meinte nach 8 Wochen könnte ich wieder biken, allerdings meinte sie damit sicherlich eher Touren, nicht DH.
Naja die Saison ist damit wohl gelaufen :Big Shock:

----------


## Biker753

glaub mir die 8 wochen sind schneller vorbei alst glaubst  :Wink: , am mittwoch sollt ich den gips runterbekommen!

----------


## MR.A

du hast keine Schraube reingekriegt, oder?
Meine Ärztin meinte damals, ohne Schraube 12-15Wochen Gips, mit schlechten Heilungsaussichten...naja, hoffe mal bei Dir geht das gut.
Wenn meine 8 w. bzw. 3 Moate um sind, haben leider alle Parks zu, und
Hometrail wo ich nen DH-bike benötige hab ich keine.

Gruß, Alex

----------


## Biker753

nein hab eine geraden sauberen bruch mit normaler knochenstellung, somit op nicht notwednig!

----------


## MR.A

mein Bruch ist auch gerade, nix verschoben usw. , dennoch wurde mir zu 
OP geraten...soll dadurch wohl besser und schneller ausheilen.

----------


## fusi

hatte letzten Sommer einen Kahnbeinbruch. Ich war nach 3 Wochen
wieder fit nach einer Operation. Jetzt hab ich eine Schraube drin,
kommt gut bei den Mädels  :Wink:

----------


## Biker753

> mein Bruch ist auch gerade, nix verschoben usw. , dennoch wurde mir zu 
> OP geraten...soll dadurch wohl besser und schneller ausheilen.



ja hams in mödling auch sgagt bei mir das es empfohlen is, die im smz meinten aber es muss ned sein,morgen sollte der gips unten sein yeihaaaa  :Smile:

----------


## Mr.V

> ja hams in mödling auch sgagt bei mir das es empfohlen is, die im smz meinten aber es muss ned sein,morgen sollte der gips unten sein yeihaaaa



In Mödling wär ich auch vorsichtig mit den Diagnosen. Ist schon gut, dass du im SMZ warst  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Mr. Orange:

----------


## Biker753

nach sturz blut gespuckt,diagnose in mödling: Ja das war wohl ein Vorübergehnedes Dings Bums, Irgendwas....Ach fragens mi ned!

----------


## Vuntzam

so jetzt kommt mei scared kanbein story:
also i habs ma amal irgentwann brochn und des net gmerkt, dan nach an halb jahr ca. is ma komisch vorkommen das es beim abwinkeln unter großer belastung immer wehtut, dan bin ich natürlich zum artzt gegangen und der hat mich dann röntgen geschickt und der röntgenartzt hat mir dan gsagt das i seit ca. an halbn jahr mit einem brochernem kanbein unterwegs bin und das des nicht zammengwachsn is aber dafür habn sich züstn (oder so) im bruch gebildet. im endefekt bin i dann operiert wordn: also bei dem kanbein san amal die züstn weggmacht wordn dann habns ma a stückerl von da elle oder so rausgschnittn des zurechtgeformt und in den bruch eingsetzt und anschließend zammengschraubt! jetze hab i a ca. 7cm lange narbe dort wo die bulsschlagadern sind. ( schaut total suicidgefährdet aus) hab ca. 16 wochn oder so an gibs kabt und nachher no a paar monate so a stütz.
aber es gute an dem ganzn is das zum glück noch einmal alles gut gangen is und mein handgelenk wieder funktioniert.  aber i hab danach a recht dünnens händchin mit pervers vieln haarn drauf ghabt! hab dan kein spezielles training gmacht und jetzt is alles wieder normal! ( die muskulatur dürft sich in da zeit mit der handgelenkstütze wieder einigermaßn regenerriert habn)

----------


## MR.A

höhrt sich wirklich scary an...
Ist aber wohl garned so selten das der Bruch ned erkannt wird.
Bei mir hats auch nicht stark geschmerzt, bin nach dem Sturz auch noch 11
KM FR-Strecke runter...

----------


## Biker753

Ich hab auch gar nix gespürrt, bin eigentlich ins krankenhaus wegen der Schulter, die dann Nur tief aufgeschürft war und die hand brochen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gips is jetzt mal unten, hab immer noch zeitweise ein kurzes stechen, und kann das handgelenk nicht voll bewegen, aber es wird immer besser und besser!Muskelschwund is vorhanden, werd ich aber wieder auftrainieren sobalds geht!

Haare sind bei mir auch gewachsen  :Stick Out Tongue:  jetzt hab i mehr als am linken arm, fühlen sich wohl wohl in der dunkelheit!

----------


## MR.A

...jaja Haare sind wie Fledermäuse :Big Grin:

----------


## Vuntzam

und arg is auch was mir aufgfalln is wie ich den gips runtergekriegt hab war meine haut viel empfindlicher auf kälte und wind, da hab i schon in winzigstn luftzug gspürt!

----------


## Biker753

stimmt ich hab einen stück metal angefasst, mit der linken ahnd wars normal, mit der rehcten fühlte es sich kalt und nass an

----------


## Mr.V

War bei mir nach der Gipsabnahme beim rechten Finger auch so  :Mrgreen:

----------


## st´ip

bei sportlich aktiven leuten wird generell zur OP geraten, weil man danach einfach schneller wieder bewegen kann und z.B. die Atrophie in Grenzen gehalten werden kann. auch wenn ein gerader, nicht verschobener Bruch vorliegt...Oft wird es einem selbst überlassen (gerade wenn man keinen guten Arzt hat) ob man eine OP möchte oder nicht. und da die Risikofaktoren bei einer Kahnbein OP recht gering sind würde ich mich auch für eine OP entscheiden.
Wie Rüdiger schon gesagt hat, man muss sich halt nach der OP einbremsen.
Aber im Grunde kann man nachher alles machen was nicht weh tut...

----------


## FLO_93

Servus   :Smile: 

Hab mia das kahnbein auch vor genau 1 monat gebrochen. Die Ärzte sagten das ich mit einem 6-wöchigem Gips auskommen müsste, da es "sehr schön" (sag i jetzt mal) gebrochen is und sich nix verschoben hat. Da wollte i fragen ob so eine Schiene (wie von SixSixOne Wrist Wrap zum beispiel) nach dem gips sinvoll wäre?? Könnte ich mit dieser wieder früher biken gehen??

mfg Flo

----------


## Biker753

Durchaus ja 
Ich bin einige zeit nach der Gips abnahme noch mit der Schiene gefahren! Ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, hilft aber! 
Lg

----------

